# Welcome to the El-Palacio



## MrCinos (Oct 2, 2011)

> An almost road accident victim loses his memory after being pushed to a street power line pole to save his life. Not knowing his identity he is compelled to stay at his savior's residence, a gym and boarding house for female wrestlers, until he remembers... During his stay he becomes his savior's manservant and the gym's referee trainee.



*DL / Online:* Link removed

This manga doesn't have annoying male lead and the comedy is quite good too. One of the very few romance manga where I didn't find any annoying female characters too. Good choice for a light read.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow, I was wondering if this manga has a section here.  I really enjoy reading the series and I feel very sorry for the poor guy.  I enjoy the female characters and how they treat the guy differently in their own way.  I somewhat feel sorry for the bunny girl because she has to be in character for the kids but does have a very nice face under that mask.

Quick question, but are the chatpers published weekly or monthly.  
Also, if I recall, didn't this series get green lit for a live action television show.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 2, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Quick question, but are the chatpers published weekly or monthly.
> Also, if I recall, didn't this series get green lit for a live action television show.



Monthly.

And you are right about live-action adaptation:


But aside from GTO and Genshiken I haven't seen LA series which didn't suck so I'm not really looking forward to it.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 2, 2011)

Oukapek I'm enjoying this manga so far. Decent comedy without forcing it too much


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 2, 2011)

I *love *this series! :33

I think it's hilarious without being too corny or forced.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 25, 2012)

Just starting reading this after finishing Love Hina. This looks more promising.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 25, 2012)

dammmmmnn the clothes everyone wears would make Tite Kubo blush. 
Especially Ouka pek

Only a couple chaps in but I'm lovin it.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow, this is like a second Love Hina.

Washes away any taste Akamatsu left me 

Will be reading.

Doesn't the title translate to "Welcome to the Palace" ?

EDIT: This also feels vaguely like a hentai series, where the man is a manager in a pro wrestling association


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah it's "Welcome to the Palace" but El-Palacio sounds cooler. Also i know exactly which hentai manga you're referring too


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 30, 2012)

^ I don?t... =D

The manga is pretty nice, enjoyed reading it! How many chapters are already out in Japan? (sorry for not googling it myself... xD)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> I wonder when there?s a bit more info on his background and such. And I want them to stop regarding him as an "object" already xD



Lol, I think it's just the main girl that treats him as an object.  The rest of the females treat him normally in their own way.  Anyway, glad to see the series back being scan.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 13, 2012)

It's nice to see Ouka finally starting to see him as a man. The rest already do


----------



## Kirito (Sep 13, 2012)

Will be waiting for more scans and until there's some semblance of a consistent release.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 13, 2012)

This is back finally


----------



## Kirito (Oct 9, 2012)

New chapter out.





Also, what in the name of god's green earth is that thing? It looks like a freaking porno.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2012)

Interesting happenings for chapter 26.  Looks like someone is coming to terms with her feelings. 

Link




Kirito said:


> New chapter out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the live action drama based of the manga.   I been wanting to see it for some time.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 9, 2012)

Just from that poster it looks fucking terrible 

Anyway, looks like Tadasuke is getting his memory back finally and (of course) he knows Ouka from his childhood or so it would seem.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 25, 2012)

Chapter 28 is out as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2013)

Chapter 29 has finally been released.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ouka was pinned!!


----------



## Kirito (Mar 9, 2013)

dunno about "talking is a free action" but ouka should really have won when tadasuke was being treated.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 9, 2013)

Indeed. Looks like Tadasuke belongs to Heat now


----------



## Kirito (Mar 9, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> Indeed. Looks like Tadasuke belongs to Heat now



shit he's taking his talents to south beach with lebron, wade, and bosh?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2013)

Chapter 30 has been released.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2013)

Chapter 31 has been released. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, very interesting chapter.  Poor guy goes to HEAT only to be sent back to Palacio with an extra person in tow.  Also, it would seem some of the characters in HEAT are interesting as well.  Didn't know Death Carpenter was an actual carpenter.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 15, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Chapter 31 has been released.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yeah that made me lol a bit. Poor guy is treated like a redheaded stepchild


----------



## Kirito (Jul 15, 2013)

predicting that new girl from the miami heat will be what ouka needs, because as a group miami heat's just much stronger than them.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 16, 2013)

Caught up! Haha, that was such a sweet face Ouka made when she saw Tadasuke come back, only to turn into a monster afterwards 

Do you guys know how many raws are out?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Caught up! Haha, that was such a sweet face Ouka made when she saw Tadasuke come back, only to turn into a monster afterwards
> 
> Do you guys know how many raws are out?



Currently there are six volumes out for this series.  All of volumes 1-4 have been scanned and just two chapters of volume 5 (30-31).  I don't know how many chapters are left in the 5th volume but there is still the whole volume 6 to be scanned.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2013)

Chapter 32 has been released. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



El-Palacio disbands.   Lol, it would seem Ouka has bigger dreams for the group.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 12, 2013)

didnt she recant that statement in the same chapter?


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 12, 2013)

Really tall timid girl, check


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 12, 2013)

Haha, she passed out 
Okay, she disbanded El-Palcio because they aren't ready to achieve their goal yet? Or what now?


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 5, 2013)

Chapter's out!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Tadasuke, he won't be able to screw Ouka anymore xD And his hut got upgraded


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 5, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Chapter's out!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ouka's never gonna give him dat ass. He should hook up with Mari


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2013)

Lol, that was an interesting chapter. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Heh, Death Carpenter fixes the table and upgrades Tadasuke's "house" in the process.  For a heel she is sure compassionate on other people's problems.    Interesting enough she wants a rematch with Ouka to finish what they started a few arcs back.  Heh, I felt sorry for Tadasuke when he was used for that table spot.  So now it's going to be an Itsuka-centric arc coming up.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 6, 2013)

Well, heels are people too 
 And I reckon in wrestling there are also anti-hero types and wrestlers who are sometimes "good" and sometimes "bad"...

Character arcs sound good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2013)

Chapter 34 has been released. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ouka was going a bit overboard with allowing volunteers to take her on.   So it would seem that Itsuka is going to have to work for that victory.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 12, 2013)

I'd take her on as well... 

This fight will be fun as hell, especially if Itsuka's going to fight dirty.

And since I'm not that familiar with wrestling myself, aren't fights normally rigged? Or is it just that they guys "cooperate" when it comes to certain moves, so they don't hurt themselves too badly?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> I'd take her on as well...
> 
> This fight will be fun as hell, especially if Itsuka's going to fight dirty.
> 
> And since I'm not that familiar with wrestling myself, aren't fights normally rigged? Or is it just that they guys "cooperate" when it comes to certain moves, so they don't hurt themselves too badly?



Yeah the match's outcomes are usually booked ahead of time to allow for the wrestlers to see how they are going to work the match.  As for the moves, yes cooperation is mostly utilized to make sure the safety of the talent.  Take the choke slam for example.  When you see the Undertaker, Kane, or Big Show preform that move, they start by "grabbing" the person's throat, yet when they elevate the person to preform the move, notice that their hands go flat and are reposition to the person's upper chest.  Doing this assist in the wrestler receiving the choke slam to position their bodies to take the bump of going down.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 12, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah the match's outcomes are usually booked ahead of time to allow for the wrestlers to see how they are going to work the match.  As for the moves, yes cooperation is mostly utilized to make sure the safety of the talent.  Take the choke slam for example.  When you see the Undertaker, Kane, or Big Show preform that move, they start by "grabbing" the person's throat, yet when they elevate the person to preform the move, notice that their hands go flat and are reposition to the person's upper chest.  Doing this assist in the wrestler receiving the choke slam to position their bodies to take the bump of going down.



Aren't there cases when they go "off-script"? For example when it's about a belt or something? Or would they be in big trouble?
And how do they decide who's going to be the champion? By popularity among the fandom?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Aren't there cases when they go "off-script"? For example when it's about a belt or something? Or would they be in big trouble?
> And how do they decide who's going to be the champion? By popularity among the fandom?



The Hart/Michael's match at the 1997 Survivor Series aka Montreal Screwjob comes to mind.  That was over the championship belt and whether or not Hart would leave the company with it.  Hart's contract was already up with WWF/WWE and had signed with WCW.  Vince didn't want him to leave with the belt but Hart didn't want to drop the belt to Shawn.  The match was suppose to have Hart win via DQ and then forfeit the belt the next night, but Vince decided to have Shawn win without Hart's knowledge.  That act at the end of the match nearly lead to some major dissension with the talent in the back and pretty much lead to bad blood between Bret and Vince for close to 12 years.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2013)

Chapter 35 has been released.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 26, 2013)

Great chapter, those were some great moves. And...character development, if I dare say so.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 26, 2013)

Ouka is such a bitch 98% of the time.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2013)

I enjoyed this arc and I think that was the last chapter for vol. 5.  Itsuka at least got some hits of of Ouka, but damn Ouka was really hitting those power moves on her. 

Vol. 6 I think is going to be focusing on Bunny Mask.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 27, 2013)

Bring on the new moves - ehm, chapters!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2013)

Chapter 36 has been released. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Body switch time between Ouka and Hinata.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 7, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Chapter 36 has been released.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Lol, it was all a dream! And a shared one at that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2014)

Looks like 37 is out.

 Chapter 37


*Spoiler*: __ 



The new girl is broken into the Palacio style and it's the start of the Bunny-chan arc.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 20, 2014)

So this was out for a while now? Yeah, that was quite fun. Especially the position Tadasuke found himself in


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2014)

Heh, no it was released the same day I posted the chapter.  Right now this is the start of Vol. 6 with Vol.7 being the final one of the series.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 20, 2014)

Really?! Damn, you're right - wikipedia still lists it as on-going, but baka-updates says that it's completed with 7 volumes 

But I guess they can cover all the members and bring this to an end within, what, 20 chapters? I hope it'll be a satisfying end!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 22, 2014)

Chapter 38 is out. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like we'll be getting more on Bunny Mask past as a girl wants to challenge her to a karate fight.  Wow, there is a panel to where she temporarily goes off on Tadasuke for pressing the question on who she is.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 23, 2014)

^ Yeah, that was quite intense. 

And that bastard Tadasuke gets a bloody nose pretty often


----------



## Kirito (Mar 23, 2014)

so how exactly is TKD girl gonna take down bunny? unless she's lyoto machida and has some anti-ground moves to make up for it then a TKD champ is still going to be pinned to submission provided bunny avoids a front kick.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm envious of Tadasuke He got a face full of heavenly softness...


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 23, 2014)

Kirito said:


> so how exactly is TKD girl gonna take down bunny? unless she's lyoto machida and has some anti-ground moves to make up for it then a TKD champ is still going to be pinned to submission provided bunny avoids a front kick.



I don't know jack about stuff like that, but I guess that it depends on how much of a "master" she really is...

@Slobs: agreed


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 26, 2014)

After three months, here's the new chapter!


*Spoiler*: __ 



So, it seems Bunny really is that girl - of there were doubts - and she went through some serious shit, apparently. Hope she gets serious.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting the chapter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mummy the Kid.:rofl  There is a 98% that Ouka had the only say in it.  So this chapter and volume is going to be doing Bunny Girl's past.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 26, 2014)

Looks like it, though I wonder if we'll get enough background and a good resolution with only this volume and another one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2014)

Well if I were to guess, this current volume with deal with Bunny Girl's past but also build up to the final volume.  We'll probably see how the co-founders of El-Palacio ended up the way they did.  From what I can recall Ouka, Marie, and the current H.E.A.T. champion were the originals to El Palacio before the break.  I'm guessing the final volume will deal with Ouka finally beating her.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 27, 2014)

That's a sound scenario right there. Just hoping the project won't be dropped!


----------



## Kirito (Jun 27, 2014)

im more interested in amnesia guy's backstory.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 27, 2014)

Me too, but that will probably be resolved right at the ending...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2014)

Chapter 40 has been released.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 6, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> Chapter 40 has been released.



We've been waiting a damn lot for this chapter! I like how this ended!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2014)

I enjoyed on how the Bunny Mask arc ended.  So we got to see some backstory with Kisaragi on how she ended up having to wear a mask and who's idea was it.    So with this arc down I think there is only one volume left to go before the scans for this series is done.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2014)

Chapter 41 has been released.

*Spoiler*: __ 



So it's the official conclusion of the Bunny Mask arc and the set up for what I think is the series final arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2015)

Been a freaking while but Chapter 42 has been released.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ouka's rival was beaten off panel in a tournament, so who is this new girl. :amazed


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 7, 2015)

Hell yeah, it's happening!!

Didn't the announcement say she's affiliated with Heat!! too?

Wait, it said Crash!!, my bad.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 22, 2016)

NEW CHAPTER IS OUT WOHOOOOOOOOO!!!


Wonder if Ouka's whole family knows Tadasuke somehow.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2016)

Wow, a release of a new chapter.   Man waiting for chapters taxes one's patience.  So the final arc for this wonderful series is going to be a family affair then. 

Also this series should have been animated instead of the live action treatment it got.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2016)

Just finished reading chapter 44.  


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 44_ 




(and Yammy absolutely accomplishes this

We learn about Ouka's sister and what happen that set into motion the events of the current story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 17, 2017)

Chapter 45 is out!

Da-DUM! People lie. This is gonna be good. Though they'll really take like 4 years to finish the scans at this pace


----------

